# Ariens 927LE Wheel Lock/Differential Failure



## dccanfield (Jan 8, 2018)

I just spent an afternoon loosening and removing rusted wheels and trying to get my remote wheel lock to engage. Only the right wheel is driven, making the machine useless on my hilly driveway. What I found is the ratcheted gears do not separate enough to advance. Even when I forced them to engage, they locked in place, then disengaged after reassembly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

145


----------



## dccanfield (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, there is slack. I adjusted the cable both looser and tighter without improvement.The problem seems to stem from the axle not being able to move far enough to the right to disengage the ratcheted gears on the left.When I put significant pressure on the cable, lifting the long spring behind the ratched gears (which tries to separate them), I can even see some slight deformation of the metal frame on the right. What would cause this?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

1114


----------



## dccanfield (Jan 8, 2018)

That is my setup.
That spring is intact.
I removed the wheel and the key is seated. The axle rotates independently from the axle.
I've gotten it to lock, but it spontaneously disengages.
Again, my concern is the ratchet gears are unable to fully separate, making me think to trouble might be in the differential itself. The wheels were rusted on the axles, requiring significant WD-40/ PB and elbow grease to remove. I don't know how to loosen the differential.


----------

